# Major Shakeup at LA Galaxy Academy



## Dargle (Jul 19, 2019)

https://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2019/07/19/la-galaxy-name-juan-carlos-ortega-director-methodology-and-development

"The LA Galaxy announced today that the club has hired Juan Carlos Ortega as the LA Galaxy Director of Methodology and Development. Ortega joins the LA Galaxy after serving as the technical-tactical coordinator for the Mexican Football Federation and will oversee all LA Galaxy Academy decisions."

"As part of his new role, Ortega has named Junior Gonzalez as interim Head Coach for LA Galaxy II. Subsequently, the LA Galaxy have parted ways with Mike Munoz, Laurent Courtois, Jamie Harvey and Andrew May."

There were a lot of player decisions made before the summer break that could be in flux with the old guard out and new people in charge. Some kids may find their spots no longer certain when they return to training with new coaches etc.  I know Harvey was slated to coach the 06s and brought in a bunch of new players before the break and let go others.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 19, 2019)

Yup pretty much knew there was going to be big changes sooner or later when te Kloese was named GM.  He was methodical about it but was not happy with seeing players walk away for free, the results, development, etc considering the investments. On record saying they should be getting much more return on the investments considering the resources and talent pool in the area.

Been too long since Galaxy had a real director or consistent methodology among the various teams.   To me this is a step in the right direction,  going to take some time to see the changes but hoping in the long run things work out better.


----------



## True love (Jul 19, 2019)

Good and finally.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jul 22, 2019)

Good, hopefully they dont stop at the home base. Need to stop using the Jersey as the sole selling tool. How about selling development and quality of coaching? Hopefully the European (non-UK) coaching methods spread out down to grass root levels.


----------



## soccerstud (Jul 29, 2019)

anyone know if Galaxy will rethink their rosters being that they were put together by coaches who are no longer there?  In particular the 2004/2003 since they will have the most changes due to age groups merging?


----------



## Speed (Jul 29, 2019)

soccerstud said:


> anyone know if Galaxy will rethink their rosters being that they were put together by coaches who are no longer there?  In particular the 2004/2003 since they will have the most changes due to age groups merging?


which team/league is this that is merging?


----------



## Speed (Jul 29, 2019)

Speed said:


> which team/league is this that is merging?


I meant what league are they playing in?


----------



## megnation (Jul 30, 2019)

Speed said:


> I meant what league are they playing in?


USSoccer DA. On the boys side those age groups merge into one team. ussoccerda.com


----------



## Xman (Jul 30, 2019)

any idea about who's the head coach in each age group? I'd imagine a new staff all the way, right?


----------

